# Looking for a knob for 80prs...



## whitrzac (Jul 30, 2013)

Does anyone have a cheaper source for the 80prs knob?

Pioneer/pacparts want $45 for plastic knob


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I might have one, its not a 80prs but its a pioneer and the knob looks similar.

Do you have a picture of yours so I can see the type of shaft needed.


----------



## whitrzac (Jul 30, 2013)

TrickyRicky said:


> I might have one, its not a 80prs but its a pioneer and the knob looks similar.
> 
> Do you have a picture of yours so I can see the type of shaft needed.


It's a D shape. I can take pictures when I get home...


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you know the actual ( in mm please) diameter of knob and depth. I got a feeling that the one I have should work.


----------

